# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  شْـعـورٍ صَـعـبْ تفسٌيره ..

## الوسادة



----------


## طوق الياسمين

بجننو متل الي حطتهم  :Bl (33):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

و الله يا زمردة ( ام غمازة ) دايما انتي بتخجليني يا عسل انتا 

[/align]*

----------

